# ما معنى المسيح ابن الله؟



## SALVATION (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_ما معنى المسيح ابن الله؟
لا شك أن هذا القول يثير الاحتجاج التلقائي عند سماع أحدنا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى له "ابن"، وهذا من حق السامع وخاصة إن تبادر للذهن أن الكلام بصدد ولادة تناسلية. ولكن لو تأملنا في الكلام ورأينا أنه يحدث في سياق إيماني روحي غيبي وليس مادياً أو بيولوجياً أو تناسلياً، فأبسط بديهيّات المنطق هي قراءة الفكرة في سياقها المتصل بها اتصالاً وثيقاً، وعليه نقرأ بنوة المسيح لله قراءة صحيحة مجردة عن أي تفكير مادي. لا شيء مادي يلازم الحديث عن كنه الباريّ وإنما الحديث في غيبيات وروحانيات. 

عندما يدعو المسيحي يسوع ابن الله، فإنه بهذه التسمية يشير إلى إيمانه بأن الله أدخل يسوع في علاقةٍ معه حميمةٍ فريدة، وأن رسالة الله الأزليّة وغير المخلوقة سكنت في يسوع. ولقب «ابن الله» يشير إلى معرفة متبادلة حميمة (يسوع يَعرف الآب)، وإلى وحدةٍ في الإرادة (يسوع لا يعمل إلا مشيئة الآب).

ولكن هل من الممكن أن نتخلى عن الاعتقاد بأن المسيح ابن الله في أمل التوفيق في الحوار؟ في الحقيقة، هذه القناعة الإيمانية هي العقيدة الرئيسية والتي على أساسها تمّ الانفصال بين تلاميذ المسيح وسائر اليهود، وعليها نشأ الدين المسيحي. فمنذ بدء المسيحية كان السؤال الذي يـُطرَح على من يريد اعتناق الدين المسيحيّ هو التالي: «هل تؤمن بأن يسوع المسيح المسيح ابن الله؟» هذا السؤال طرحه الشماس فيلبس على قيّم كنداكة ملكة الحبشة، ولما رد بالإيجاب عمـّده فيلبس (راجع أعمال الرسل 8: 37). والأناجيل برواياتها الأربع كُتِبَت لغاية رئيسية، كما يقول يوحنا في نهاية إنجيله، «لتؤمنوا أنَّ يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، وتكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، الحياة باسمه» (يوحنا 20: 31).

إنّ اعترافنا بأنّ المسيح هو ابن الله هو أولاً مرادف للاعتراف بأن يسوع هو المسيح. قولنا إن يسوع هو المسيح ليست عبارة جوفاء ولكنها مشبعة بالدلالات والمعاني والتي يمكن ترجمتها لإيمان تطبيقي عملي. يروي إنجيل يوحنا أن أندرواس الرسول، بعد أن تعرف إلى يسوع، لقي أخاه، فقال له: «لقد وجدنا ماسيّا، أي المسيح» (يوحنا 1: 14). ثم صادف فيلّبس نثنائيل، فقال له: إنّ الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس وكتب عنه الأنبياء أيضًا قد وجدناه. فهو يسوع بن يوسف من الناصرة» (يوحنا 1: 45). وفي إنجيل مرقس، عندما سأل يسوع تلاميذه في قيصريّة فيلبس: «في نظركم، أنتم، من أنا؟» أجاب بطرس وقال له: «أنت المسيح ابن الله الحيّ» (متى 16: 16). وفي مواضع كثيرة في العهد الجديد، يرد لقب ابن الله إلى جانب لقب المسيح، وكأنهما مترادفان.  فمرقس يبدأ إنجيله بقوله: «بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله» (مرقس1: 1). ويوحنا يختم إنجيله بالشهادة ليسوع المسيح ابن الله: «وصنع يسوع أمام التلاميذ آيات أخرى كثيرة لم تدوَّن في هذا الكتاب، وإنما دُوِّنت هذه لكي تؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله» (يوحنا 20: 30- 31).

وتلاميذ المسيح الذين صاحبوه ولازموه رأوا في مجيئه تحقيقاً لـ نبوءات العهد القديم حيث كانت تلك النبوءات تتكلم تارة عن المسيح وتارة عن ابن الله. وأنبياء العهد القديم كانوا ينتظرون مجيء المسيح وينتظرون في قدومه أنه سيكون ابن الله كذلك. جاء في نبوءة ناتان لداود: «متى تمّت أيّامك واضّجعت مع آبائك، سأقيم من يليك من نسلكَ الذي يخرج من صلبكَ، وأُقرّ ملكه. فهو يبني بيتًا لإسمي، وأنا أُقر عرش ملكه إلى الأبد. أنا أكون له أبًا، وهو يكون لي ابنًا» (2ملوك 7: 12-14). تلك النبوءة كانت بمثابة نقطة انطلاق لترقّب مجيء المسيح ملكاً من نسل داود وفيها تجتمع صفات المسيح كملك وابن وله عرش يدوم ملكه للأبد. وهذا ما رآه الرسل والمسيحيون الأوائل في شخص يسوع أنه تحقيق وعود الله بإرسال هذا الملك «المسيح» و«ابن الله»، الذي سوف يملك على بيت يعقوب ولن يكون لملكه انقضاء.  في نظر المسيحيين الأوائل كان يسوع هو «إسرائيل الجديد»، أي تحقيق سائر الآمال المشيحيّة التي راودت الشعب اليهوديّ. وكما أن الشعب اليهودي دُعي «ابن الله»، أي شعب الله المختار المحبوب، فيسوع أيضا، «إسرائيل الجديد»، يدعوه الذين يؤمنون به «ابن الله». هذا ما عبّر عنه لوقا في روايته بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم بولادة يسوع. وقد وضع على سان الملاك الأقوال الحرفيّة التي عبّر فيها العهد القديم عن وعد الله بمجيء المسيح: «ها أنت تحبلين وتلدين ابنًا، وتسمّينه يسوع. إنه يكون عظيمًا، وابن العليّ يُدعى، وسيعطيه الرب الإله عرش داود أبيه، ويملك على بيت يعقوب إلى الدهر ولن يكون لملكه انقضاء». وعلى سؤال مريم: «كيف يكون ذلك، وأنا لا أعرف رجلاً؟» يجيب الملاك: «الروح القدس يأتي عليك وقدرة العليّ تظّللك، ومن أجل ذلك فالقدّوس الذي يولد منك يُدعى ابن الله» (لو 1: 31- 35). فبحسب هذا النصّ، يدعى يسوع ابن الله، لأنّه ولد مباشرة بقدرة الروح القدس دون أبٍ من بني البشر.

عندما نقول إن المسيح كلمة الله فهذا يعني أنه نطق الله أي تعبير عن الله وإعلان عنه وعن كينونته. وكما أن كلمة الإنسان التي هي التعبير عن عقل الإنسان، هي من جوهر الإنسان، كذلك كلمة الله الذي هي التعبير عن عقل الله هي من جوهر الله. نقول هي من جوهر الله ولا نقول إنها إله إلى جانب الله.  في شخص يسوع يظهر لنا الله ظهوراً ذاتيّاً أي ظهوراً كاملاً ونهائياً في شخص يسوع، وأوحى لنا بذاته الوحي الذاتيّ أي الكامل والنهائي في حياة يسوع وأقواله وأعماله وموته وقيامته. وهذا ما تقوله رسالة العبرانيين في مستهلها: «إنّ الله، بعد إذ كلّم الأباء قديما بالأنبياء مرارًا عديدة وبشتَّى الطرق، كلّمنا نحن في هذه الأيام الأخيرة بالابن الذي جعله وارثًا لكل شيء، وبه أيضًا أنشأ العالم، الذي هو ضياء مجده، وصورة جوهره، وضابط كل شيء بكلمة قدرته» (عب 1: 1). فـ يسوع هو الابن الذي به عرفنا الآب. لذلك، عندما نعلن نحن المسيحيين إيماننا بأنّ يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، نعلن في الوقت عينه إيماننا بأننا لا نستطيع من بعد مجيء المسيح أن نتكلم عن الله إلا من خلال يسوع المسيح ابن الله الذي أظهر لنا الله. ولا نقبل أن يتكلم أيّ إنسان عن الله كلامًا مختلفًا عن الكلام الذي جاءنا به ابن الله يسوع المسيح.

تلك هي نقطة الانطلاق لعقيدة الثالوث القدُّوس في العهد الجديد وفي المسيحية. فالإيمان بالثالوث ليس نظرية فلسفية اخترعها الفكر البشريّ وتصورًا عقلانيًا عن الله، ولا بقية من بقايا الفكر الوثنيّ. إنـّما هو تعبير عن ظهور الله ظهورًا ذاتيًا في شخص يسوع المسيح. فالله هو الآب، وقد ظهر لنا في ابنه يسوع المسيح.

في يسوع المسيح، يظهر كمال الوحي أي هو الوحي الكامل لله. في شخص يسوع المسيح بالذات قد ظهر كمال الوحي للعالم، ولأجل ذلك يدعوه الإنجيل «كلمة الله الأزلية غير المخلوقة». فالفرق بين المسيحية والإسلام بالنسبة إلى التوحيد والتثليث لا يقوم إذًا على تعدد الآلهة، بل على تجليّ الإله الواحد للبشر. فكلا المسيحية والإسلام يؤمنان بإلهٍ واحد لا شريك له، ويؤمنان بأنَّ هذا الإله اتصل بالبشر. ولكن المسيحية تؤمن بأن هذا الإله الواحد قد اتصل بالبشر في العهد القديم من خلال كلامه بواسطة الأنبياء، وفي العهد الجديد من خلال تجليه في كامل جوهره الإلهي في شخص يسوع المسيح. أما الإسلام فيقول إن الله لا يتصل بالبشر إلا من خلال كلام الأنبياء الذين يرسلهم إلى العالم ليكشفوا للناس عن إرادته وأحكامه ووصاياه؛ ويسوع المسيح هو أحد هؤلاء الأنبياء. ولأن المسيح هو الوحي الكامل لله، فالمسيحي لا ينتظر وحياً آخر يأتيه ليكمل هذا الوحي  ولا نبيًا آخر يكشف للبشر عن الله شيئا لم يكشفه السيد المسيح. في شخص السيد المسيح حصلت البشرية على كمال الوحي؛ ومع كمال الوحي حصلت على الخلاص والفداء. ومن هنا لا ننتظر نبيًا آخر يعطينا وحيًّا جديدًا ولا مخلصًا آخر غير يسوع المسيح_​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (7 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا السؤال اجبت علية  في معني اية والان اضع هذا الرد هنا حتي يستفيد منة الناس
الي العزيزة *** امة ***وكل الناس الباحثين عن المعرفة 
احب اوجة عنايتكم الي حقائق تتعلق بالموضوع 
هنا الوحي الاهي يسجل حدث مصيري في تاريخ البشرية وهو موضوع الخلاص 
وهذا هو لب الموضوع 0-
من اين اتي هذا الحدث المصيري 0
من تجسد الرب يسوع في بطن السيدة العذراء مريم 0
من هي السيدة العذراء 0
هي بشر0 
ومن الذي حولها 0
هما بشر ايضا 0 
+ بما اننا اوضحنا انهم بشر 0
+ اذن هم لهم ادراك 
+ ما هو ادراك البشر 
+ادراك البشر لة ثوابت في كل زمان لا يستطيع ان يتخطاها 0
+ ومن ضمن هذة الثوابت انة لا تولد امرأة مولود او حتي تحبل بدون معاشرة رجل0
+ في حالة السيدة مريم وجدت حبلي بدون زرع بشر 0
+ هذا بعيد عن ادراك البشر بما فيهم العذراء مريم 
+ولكنها حقيقة حصلت بالفعل +
+يسجل لنا لوقا البشير كيف تقبلتها العذراء0 
+ قالت عندما بشرها الملاك كيف يكون هذا وانا لم اعرف رجلا 0 فقال لها الملاك الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله 
+ فكان اول وصف يعرفة بشر وهي السيدة العذراء مريم عن المولود هو القدوس المولود 
+ فالقدوس هو الله والمولود هو انسان 
+++++++++++++فكانت اول ادراك للبشر ان الله يأخذ جسد انسان ++++++++++++
فتقبلت البشارة وقالت +++++++هوذا انا امة الرب ليكن لي كقولك ++++++++++
وقالت تسبحتها المشهورة تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي لانة نظر الي اتضاع امتة فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني لان القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمة قدوس 
هذا هو تقبل السيدة العذراء للحدث 
+++اما يوسف الصديق كان بار فلما علم انها حامل 
يخبرنا انجيل متي فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بار ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرا وفيما هو متفكر في هذة الامور اذا ملاك الرب ظهر لة في حلم قائلا ييا يوسف يا ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك لان الذي حبل بة فيها هو من الروح القدس 
+++++++ ومن هنا نجد ان كيف علمت مريم بالخبر وماذا كان رد فعلها وايضا كيف علم يوسف البار بالخبر وماذا كان رد فعلة هذا مع الاحتفاظ بالثوابت التي يدركها البشر سواء كانت العذراء مريم او يوسف البار 
++++++++++ يبقي الان كيف ينقل هذا الخبر الي عامة الناس بالادراك البشري المتواجد في ايامهم 
++++ ذكر في متي الاصحاح الاول والعدد 24 ولم يعرفها حتي ولدت ابنها البكر ++++++++
وهذة ابلغ تعبير عن الحدث لكي يعرف كل الناس ان هذا المولود ليس من يوسف ويظهر للعامة انة بكر لمريم ++++++
وبذلك يكون البكر هو الحقيقة التي يعرفها عامة الناس وباقي الحقيقة تقول هو البداية والنهاية 0 وهو الاول وهو الاخير


----------



## صوت الرب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع مفيد جدا عزيزي .تونى.تون. ... 
و أحب أيضا أن أشكر الحبيب نبيل توفيق على الإضافة المهمة
أتمنى أن يقرأه المسلمون ليفهموا ما المقصود بإبن ألله
إبن ألله = النابع من ألله = من جوهر ألله = ألله*


----------



## SALVATION (8 نوفمبر 2008)

_


نبيل توفيق قال:



			هذا السؤال اجبت علية  في معني اية والان اضع هذا الرد هنا حتي يستفيد منة الناس
الي العزيزة *** امة ***وكل الناس الباحثين عن المعرفة 
احب اوجة عنايتكم الي حقائق تتعلق بالموضوع 
هنا الوحي الاهي يسجل حدث مصيري في تاريخ البشرية وهو موضوع الخلاص 
وهذا هو لب الموضوع 0-
من اين اتي هذا الحدث المصيري 0
من تجسد الرب يسوع في بطن السيدة العذراء مريم 0
من هي السيدة العذراء 0
هي بشر0 
ومن الذي حولها 0
هما بشر ايضا 0 
+ بما اننا اوضحنا انهم بشر 0
+ اذن هم لهم ادراك 
+ ما هو ادراك البشر 
+ادراك البشر لة ثوابت في كل زمان لا يستطيع ان يتخطاها 0
+ ومن ضمن هذة الثوابت انة لا تولد امرأة مولود او حتي تحبل بدون معاشرة رجل0
+ في حالة السيدة مريم وجدت حبلي بدون زرع بشر 0
+ هذا بعيد عن ادراك البشر بما فيهم العذراء مريم 
+ولكنها حقيقة حصلت بالفعل +
+يسجل لنا لوقا البشير كيف تقبلتها العذراء0 
+ قالت عندما بشرها الملاك كيف يكون هذا وانا لم اعرف رجلا 0 فقال لها الملاك الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله 
+ فكان اول وصف يعرفة بشر وهي السيدة العذراء مريم عن المولود هو القدوس المولود 
+ فالقدوس هو الله والمولود هو انسان 
+++++++++++++فكانت اول ادراك للبشر ان الله يأخذ جسد انسان ++++++++++++
فتقبلت البشارة وقالت +++++++هوذا انا امة الرب ليكن لي كقولك ++++++++++
وقالت تسبحتها المشهورة تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي لانة نظر الي اتضاع امتة فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني لان القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمة قدوس 
هذا هو تقبل السيدة العذراء للحدث 
+++اما يوسف الصديق كان بار فلما علم انها حامل 
يخبرنا انجيل متي فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بار ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرا وفيما هو متفكر في هذة الامور اذا ملاك الرب ظهر لة في حلم قائلا ييا يوسف يا ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك لان الذي حبل بة فيها هو من الروح القدس 
+++++++ ومن هنا نجد ان كيف علمت مريم بالخبر وماذا كان رد فعلها وايضا كيف علم يوسف البار بالخبر وماذا كان رد فعلة هذا مع الاحتفاظ بالثوابت التي يدركها البشر سواء كانت العذراء مريم او يوسف البار 
++++++++++ يبقي الان كيف ينقل هذا الخبر الي عامة الناس بالادراك البشري المتواجد في ايامهم 
++++ ذكر في متي الاصحاح الاول والعدد 24 ولم يعرفها حتي ولدت ابنها البكر ++++++++
وهذة ابلغ تعبير عن الحدث لكي يعرف كل الناس ان هذا المولود ليس من يوسف ويظهر للعامة انة بكر لمريم ++++++
وبذلك يكون البكر هو الحقيقة التي يعرفها عامة الناس وباقي الحقيقة تقول هو البداية والنهاية 0 وهو الاول وهو الاخير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير اخى نبيل على الاضافة
تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## SALVATION (8 نوفمبر 2008)

_


صوت الرب قال:



*موضوع مفيد جدا عزيزي .تونى.تون. ... 
و أحب أيضا أن أشكر الحبيب نبيل توفيق على الإضافة المهمة
أتمنى أن يقرأه المسلمون ليفهموا ما المقصود بإبن ألله
إبن ألله = النابع من ألله = من جوهر ألله = ألله*

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
اتمنا  ان يفهم الجميع المعنى الحقيقى
لانى قابلت مسيحين يحرجون عندما يسألون عن هل الله له ابن او المسيح ابن الله
مشكور اخى صوت الرب على مدخلتك الجميله ومرورك الاجمل

 «لتؤمنوا أنَّ يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، وتكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، الحياة باسمه» (يوحنا 20: 31)._​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (9 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز توني توني  اشكرك عي محبتك وتهذيب الرد وجعلة بصورة مشوقة 
شكرا لك والرب يعوض محبتك


----------



## SALVATION (10 نوفمبر 2008)

_


نبيل توفيق قال:



			اخي العزيز توني توني  اشكرك عي محبتك وتهذيب الرد وجعلة بصورة مشوقة 
شكرا لك والرب يعوض محبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتيييير اخى الحبيب نبيل على زوقك
مشكوووووووووووووووور_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا وهام يا تونى 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع ​ 
يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يناير 2009)

_


kokoman قال:



موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا وهام يا تونى 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع ​ 
يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير كوكو على زوقك الجميل 
وتقيمى هو مرورك وتشريفك للموضوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## azazi (1 يناير 2009)

هل من الممكن ان تضعون الآية بالغه اليونانيه التي تقول ان المسيح ابن الله ...!!!


----------



## Christian Knight (1 يناير 2009)

azazi قال:


> هل من الممكن ان تضعون الآية بالغه اليونانيه التي تقول ان المسيح ابن الله ...!!!



لماذا؟


----------



## lمغربية وافتخر (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركا ته

أول شيء اخواني واخواتي في الله...ان مشاركتي اليو في هدا المنتدى

ليس الا محاولة مني تصحيح بعض الافكار الخاطئة التي للاسف ساعدة الكثير من الاباء

ابناءهم على حملها ولعل اولها.....واخطرها والعياذ بالله

قولة **المسيح ابن الله** فالله الواحد الاحد ليس له اب ولا ابن ولا صاحبة

واما عيسى ابن مريم ليس الا نبيا من انبيائه  ومنطقيااا كيف للجبار الذي خلق سبع سماوات وسبع اراض في ستة ايام

ثم استوى على العرش ان يكون له ابن بشر من لحم ودم يموت بعدا ان يحيااا كيف 

قال الله عز وجل**قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا أحد** صدق الله العظيم

ارجوكم حاولو اصلاح مايمكن اصلاحه وان كان لديكم رد بالدليل القاطع فخير الكلام المبني بالتي هي احسن

والدليل


----------



## Christian Knight (1 يناير 2009)

عزيزتى مغربية, 
انتى قلتى كلام ليس عليه اى دليل واتهمتى عقيدتنا بانها افكار خاطئة.

فالمسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد, وعبارة ابن الله لا تعنى ان الله تزوج وانجب لانه حاشا لله ان يتزوج وينجب ولكنها تعنى ان المسيح من طبيعة الله وانه هو الله نفسه.

ودليلنا هو كتاب الله (الكتاب المقدس), فهل لديكى انتى دليل على كلامك؟

ملحوظة: نحن لا نؤمن بالقران


----------



## lمغربية وافتخر (1 يناير 2009)

طبعا اخي شيء واحد اريد ان اشكرك عليه طريقتك في الاجابة

ثاني شيء وانا لا اعترف بكتابكم  .... لكن هدا لا يعني انني لا ارغب في معرفة مابه كما ان تعرفو ما الدي بالقران


بنظرك كيف يمكن للمسيح ان يكون بشرا واله في نفس الوقت؟؟؟

اخي انا لست اكره المسيح احبه كثير كما جميع انبياء الله وان كرهته كفرت ديني هكدا قول


----------



## Aksios (1 يناير 2009)

> بنظرك كيف يمكن للمسيح ان يكون بشرا واله في نفس الوقت؟؟؟


 
سؤال اخت مغربية و افتخر
هل الله غير قادر على فعل بعض الاشياء؟؟ هل الله عاجز ان يتخذ جسدا؟؟
لماذا الله اخذ الجسد؟؟؟ لأن الانسان لا يقدر ان يرى طبيعة الله و يحيا بل من يرى الله يموت
لذلك كان لابد ان يخفى للاهوته فى الجسد حتى يكون لنا خلاص و ليس هلاك.......
فالانسان غير قادر ان يرى طبيعة للاهوت الله بينما الله قادر ان يتخذ صورة جسد
فهو القادر على كل شئ

اما بالنسبة اعتراضيك




> ثم استوى على العرش ان يكون له ابن بشر من لحم ودم يموت بعدا ان يحيااا كيف


 
الله ليس له ابن بالجسد و الدم (حاشا لله)
بل ابن الله = الاقنوم الثانى للثالوث القدوس = كلمة الله = الله نفسه


و طلبتى الدليل



> ارجوكم حاولو اصلاح مايمكن اصلاحه وان كان لديكم رد بالدليل القاطع فخير الكلام المبني بالتي هي احسن
> والدليل


 
اكتفى بعدد واحد من الكتاب المقدس كله
[q-bible]

فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال إن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله. (يوحنا 5: 18). 
[/q-bible]

السيد المسيح جعل نفسه ابن الله التى تعنى انه الله نفسه كما ذكرت الايه
ابن الله = الله نفسه

ايضا احب ان تقرأى الموضوع التالى من المنتدى الاسلامى
عيسى أبن الله و نتحدى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## نبيل توفيق (1 يناير 2009)

الاخت امغربية وافتخر 
تطلبين الاية وباللغة اليونانية وهي موجودة بالمخطوطات 

وايضا موجدة  هذة الاية وبلغة الطبيعة 
بلغت الحدث الذي تم علي الارض وكان حقيقة مادية منظورة وملموسة للجميع 
موجودة بلغة القوة التي ينالها كل من يؤمن بة 
كيف  ينالون قوة يشفون  بها المرضي. ويخرجون بها الشياطين  . ويقمون بها حتي الموتي .
كيف ينقلون الجبال الساكنة  .وكيف تكون عندهم السكينة التي تجعلهم لا ينزعجون وهم يواجهون الاخطار والاضطهادات .
فاذا كنتي لا تعترفي بهذا الذي تبصرية  وتنظرية بالعين وتسمعين عنة بالاذن وتلمسية بالحس .
فكيف ومن اين جاءكي  التفكير بان الله هو الذي خلق الانسان .
فكيف ومن اين عرفتي ان الموت هو الذي اوجدة الله .
ارايتي الله وهو يخلق الانسان .
ارايتي الله وهو يوجد الموت علي الانسان .
وكيف تتقبلين ان الله هو الذي يميتك وتحبية. 
ايحب احد الذي يميتة .   
 في اي منطق   وفي اي عقل  وباي تفكير يحب الانسان الذي يميتة .

فاقول لكي في اي عصر وفي اي بلد يستطيع انسان ان يقول انا درست الطب ويريد ان يوقع عليكي كشفا طبيا ويعطيكي علاج لمداواتك 
وانت تعلمين انة  ولا يقر بماجاء بمناهج التعليم الاخري ويعتبرها باطلة 
اتقبلين بذلك وتعتبرينة طبيب .
هكذا معرفة الله لها مراحل  يجب ان تتبع​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (1 يناير 2009)

*طبعا انا في شاتات كتابية منذ فترة في حوار دائم مع المسلمين احب اوضح الفكرة كلمة ابن الله ليس بالمعني الجسدي زي ككلمة ابن السبيل الي مذكورة في القران هلا لسبيل تجوز طريق خلفو ابن السبيل حافظ ابراهيم ابن النيل هل النيل تزوج بحيرة خلفو حافظ وغيرة من امثلة ازاي ابن الله ويبقي الله*

*ابن الله = الله*
*ابن الستين = عمرة ستين سنة *
*اغرغوريوس*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يناير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *طبعا انا في شاتات كتابية منذ فترة في حوار دائم مع المسلمين احب اوضح الفكرة كلمة ابن الله ليس بالمعني الجسدي زي ككلمة ابن السبيل الي مذكورة في القران هلا لسبيل تجوز طريق خلفو ابن السبيل حافظ ابراهيم ابن النيل هل النيل تزوج بحيرة خلفو حافظ وغيرة من امثلة ازاي ابن الله ويبقي الله*
> 
> *ابن الله = الله*
> *ابن الستين = عمرة ستين سنة *
> *اغرغوريوس*


 
معذرة أخى ليست ابن الله زى ابن السبيل فابن السبيل لفظ مجازى لكن ابن الله بنوة ذاتية وليست مجازية ارجو مراجعة الكتابات والشروحات الاهوتية والرب معك​*المسيح، هل هو ابن اللـه ؟ يوسف رياض*
*ماذا تظنون في المسيح ؟ ( متى 22 :  42 )*​*يظن البعض أن المسيح إنسان ألَّهه المسيحيون ورفعوه إلي مقام إله، ولكن العكس هو الصحيح. فإن كل مؤمن بالكتاب المقدس يرى بوضوح قاطع أنه هو الله الذي تنازل ليصير إنساناً.*
*في البداية دعنا نسأل السؤال التالي: **إذا أراد الله أن يصبح إنساناً فهل يستطيع**؟ الإجابة بكل يقين هي نعم فلا يجوز لنا قط أن نحد من قدرة الله. *
*لكن قد يقول معترض: إنه يستطيع كل شئ ولكن ما لزوم ذلك وما ضرورته؟ ، سأرجئ الإجابة علي هذا السؤال المهم إلي الفصل الثالث عند الحديث عن كفارة المسيح.*
*أما الآن فدعنا نقترب بكل الوقار والخشوع لنتكلم بالإيجاز عن هذه الحقيقة التي هي اقدس بند في بنود إيماننا** الأقدس**. *
*وإننا من البداية نريد أن نقرر هذا : إن شخص المسيح يسمو فوق أفهام البشر. إذ قيل عنه في القديم **يدعي اسمه عجيبا ً** (إشعياء 9 : 6) وقال عن نفسه في العهد الجديد **ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب** (متي 11 :27) ويؤكد الروح القدس هذا الأمر فيقول **بالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد** (1تيموثاوس 3: 16)*
*وقبل الإتيان بالأدلة الكتابية علي أن المسيح هو ابن الله، في نريد بادئ ذي بدء أن نشرح هذا الأمر الذي لا يفهمه الكثيرون أعني به:*
*معنى بنوة المسيح*
*إن بنوة المسيح لله **لا تعني** ما قد يتبادر إلى الأذهان لأول وهلة أنها بنوة بالتناسل أو التزاوج . فالمسيحية منزهة تماماً عن ذلك الفكر الوثني. كما أنها **لا تعني** الأسبقية، بمعني أن الآب أسبق من الابن ، *
*فليس في الأقانيم سابق ولاحق، وإلا إنعدمت المساواة بين الأقانيم التي تفرضها وحدانية الجوهر.*
*فماذا تعنى هذه البنوة إذاً ؟*
*إنها تعنى مدلولات روحية هامة جداً مثل :*
*أولاً : المحبة الفريدة : فنقرأ **الآب يحب الابن** (يوحنا 3 : 35). وهذه المحبة في أزلية كقول المسيح للآب **لأنك أحببتني أيها الآب قبل إنشاء العالم** (يوحنا 17 : 25). ولهذا قيل عنه أنه **في حضن الآب **(يوحنا 1 : 18). لا بالمفهوم الحرفي والحسي طبعاً، بل بالمفهوم الروحي. كما أنه لُقِب بهذا اللقب الغالي **إبن محبته** (كولوسى 1 : 13).*
*ثانياً : المعادلة الكاملة : إن الملائكة والبشر جميعاً هم عبيد الله، أما المسيح فلكونه **إبن الله الوحيد** (يوحنا 3: 18) فإنه معادل لله. وهذا عين ما فهمه اليهود في يومهم **فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال إن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله** (يوحنا 5 : 18 مع 19 : 7). ولهذا قيل عنه أيضا **الذي إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاًً لله** (فيلبي 2 : 5). وقال المسيح بكل وضوح **أنا والآب واحد** (يوحنا 10 : 30)*
*ثالثاً : المشابهة التامة : ونظراً لتلك المشابهة التي بين الآب والابن فقد أمكن الابن أن يعلن لنا ذات الله لا بعض صفاته، كما قال لفيلبس **الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب** (يوحنا 14 : 9). وقيل أيضاً **ا لله لم يراه أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبَّر** (يوحنا 1 : 18). وفي هذا ترد الآيات الآتية :*
*إله هذا الدهر **(أي الشيطان)** قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح، الذي هو صورة الله **(2كورنثوس 4 : 4).*
*إبن محبته.. الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور** (كولوسى 1 : 14، 15).*
*ولا يقال عن المسيح فقط إنه **صورة الله **بل يقال عنه أيضاً إنه **كلمة الله** (رؤيا 19 : 13) ـ أي المعبر عن الله.*
*رابعاً : التمثيل الرسمي : ففي كل الزمان الذي قبل المسيح لم يكن ممكناً لواحد على الإطلاق أن يمثل الله تمثيلاً كاملاً كقول الرسول بولس **الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة** ثم يستطرد على سبيل المفارقة مع كل ما كان قديماً ليقول **كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه … الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره **(عبرانيين 1 : 1 ـ 3).*
*في مثل الكرامين الذي ذكره المسيح في مرقس 12، قال إن صاحب الكرم (الله) بعد أن أرسل إلى الكرامين عبيداً في أوقات متتالية، دون أن يحصل منهم على ثمر الكرم، فإنه إذ كان له ابن واحد حبيب إليه أرسله أيضاً إليهم أخيراً باعتباره ممثله الشخصي، قائلاً **إنهم يهابون أبني** (مرقس 12 : 6).*
*والآن بعد أن فهمنا معنى بنوة المسيح، هيا بنا لنتحدث عن أدلة لاهوته، وهي حقيقة عظمى، لا تفيها أكبر المجلدات حقها، إذ أنها منسوجة في سدى ولحمة كل ما عمل المسيح وكل ما قال وكل ما سُجل عنه. لكننا سنكتفي بذكر القليل، وهو يقيناً يكفي لكل من له عين لتبصر وأذن لتسمع وقلب ليفهم.*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يناير 2009)

ما معنى أن المسيح هو ابن الله؟( الاخ ناشد حنا)
*في الفصل السابق أن الله الواحد ثلاثة أقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس, فالابن أقنوم إلهي أزلي. وموضوعنا الآن هو اسم «الابن» وما يقصد به, وهذا نجده معلنا بوضوح في عدة فصول في الكتاب المقدس. وقبل كل شيء يجب أن نستبعد من أذهاننا بالتمام فكرة الولادة; فالابن ليس مولودا من الله في الأزل; لا ولادة روحية ولا طبيعية كما هو موجود في بعض الديانات الوثنية كديانة قدماء المصريين وغيرهم حيث يوجد إلهات زوجات للآلهة وبناء عليه يوجد أبناء للآلهة, وهذا ما يعترض عليه البعض, أن يكون لله ابن من "صاحبة" وهو ما ترفضه المسيحية تماما . فالمسيحية بعيدة كل البعد, وسامية كل السمو عن هذا التفكير, إذ هي روحية من كل الوجوه في عبادتها «نعبد الله بالروح.. ولا نتكل علي الجسد» (فيلبي 3:3) , وسلوكها بالروح «اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد» (غلاطية 5 :61), وبركاتها «روحية في السماويات» (أفسس 1 :3), والتمتعات الموعود بها المؤمنون تمتعات روحية سماوية لا أرضية. وكذلك بنوة الابن الأزلية بنوة روحية فريدة تدل علي المحبة, والمقام, والمعادلة للآب, وإعلان مجده وصفاته.*
*فأقنوم الابن هو المعلن لله الذي لا يمكن أن يعلنه سواه «الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب «أي موضوع محبته», «ابن محبته» (كولوسي 13:1) «هو خب ر (أي أعلن)» (يوحنا 18:1) . فالله الذي لا يمكن رؤيته يصبح من الميسور لنا رؤيته ومعرفته في أقنوم الابن «الله الذي ظهر في الجسد» (تيموثاوس الأولى 16:3) . «لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح» (كورنثوس الثانية 6:4) «بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره» (عبرانيين 3:1) . وهو «صورة الله» (كولوسي 1 :15) لذلك قال لفيلبس «الذي رآني فقد رأي الآب.. صدقوني أني في الآب والأب في» (يوحنا 9:14, 11).*
*ومدلول اسم «الابن» في إعلانه للآب كمدلول «الكلمة» من حيث إعلان الله, فنقرأ «في البدء (الأزل) كان الكلمة... وكان الكلمة الله» ثم نقرأ «والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا (لكي يعلن الله)» (يوحنا 1: 1- 14 ) .*
*وبنوة المسيح شهد بها الكتاب في العهد القديم أيضاً . وأول إعلان عن ذلك نجده في المزمور الثاني مرتين حيث نقرأ «قال لي أنت ابني» وأيضاً «قبلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق» (عدد 7, 12) ثم في (أمثال 4:30) «ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت». وكان اليهود يعرفون أن البنوة تعني المعادلة لله, لذلك أرادوا أن يقتلوا المسيح لأنه قال «إن الله أبوه معادلا نفسه بالله» (يوحنا 18:5) . ومرة أخري عندما قال «أعمالا كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي» تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه قائلين «وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلها (الله) لأنه قال أبي» (يوحنا 31:10-33) . وقال له رئيس الكهنة عند محاكمته «أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع أنا هو» (مرقس 61:14, 62).*
*وقد ورد اسم «الابن» في الكتاب المقدس أربعين مرة بخلاف ما ذكر مضافا إلي الضمائر كقول الله «ابني» وقول الوحي «أرسل ابنه», وذكرت كلمة الابن الوحيد خمس مرات في إنجيل يوحنا وفي رسالته الأولى. ولسمو مقام الابن ومعادلته للآب بقول الرسول يوحنا «كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً . ومن يعترف بالابن فله الآب أيضاً » (يوحنا الأولى 23:2) . ويقول الله في المزمور الثاني «أنت ابني» أزليا بلا بدء ولا كيفية لهذه البنوة, لا ولادة ولا خلق. ثم يقول «أنا اليوم ولدتك» وذلك بالتجسد مولودا من العذراء مريم. وقوله «أنت ابني» قبل قوله «أنا اليوم ولدتك» دليل علي وجوده أزليا قبل التجسد. ونجد هذا أيضاً في القول «لم ا جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولودا » (غلاطية 4 :4), وأيضاً «أرسل الله ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية» أي في جسد مثلنا ولكن خال من الخطية (رومية 3:8) .*
*فللمسيح إذا بنوتان**; البنوة الأزلية التي تكلمنا عنها, وبنوته في الزمان بولادته من العذراء مريم حيث نقرأ قول الملاك جبرائيل لمريم «الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله» (لوقا 35:1) . وهذه البنوة تختلف عن بنوة كل البشر والملائكة لله كمخلوقاته, وتختلف أيضاً عن بنوة المؤمنين الروحية له كمن أخذوا طبيعته الأدبية « كل من يصنع البر مولود منه» (يوحنا الأولى 29:2) . ولذلك ي دعي المسيح «ابن الله الوحيد», وأيضاً «ابن واحدا حبيبا إليه» (مرقس 6:12) . أما عن المؤمنين في قال «أبناء كثيرين» (عبرانيين 10:2) ولا يقول المسيح لتلاميذه: أصعد إلي أبينا, بل «إلي أبي وأبيكم» (يوحنا 71:02) لأن بنوته متميزة, والمؤمنون يدعون «أولاد الله» (يو 12 :1,1يو 1 :3,2) وأيضاً «أبناء الله» (غلا 6:3) , أما المسيح فيقال له «ابن الله» فقط, فلا يقال الوالد والولد, بل «الآب والابن». والمسيح وحده هو الذي يدعي «ابن الآب» (رسالة يوحنا الثانية عدد3) لأن بنوته للآب أزلية «قبل كون العالم» (يوحنا 5:17) .*
*ونلخص فيما يلي بعض معاني بنوة الابن للآب; فهي تدل علي:*
*1- **المحبة الأزلية الفريدة** (يوحنا 20:5, 24:17, كولوسي 13:1, رسالة يوحنا الثانية 3 )*
*2- **الوحدة في الصورة الإلهية** (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4, فيلبي 6:2, كولوسي 15:1, عبرانيين 3:1, يوحنا 9:14).*
*3- **المعادلة لله** (يوحنا 7:5, 33:10).*
*4- **الوحدانية في جوهر اللاهوت** «أنا والآب واحد» ( يوحنا 30:01) .*
*5- **المقام الإلهي** (يوحنا 23:5, رسالة يوحنا الأولى 23:2).*
*6- **أنها وحدانية فريدة لا مثيل لها** (يوحنا 18:1) .*
*7- **أنها وحدة سرية فائقة** «ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب» ( متى 27:11) .*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يناير 2009)

*بقلم : چـوش ماكـدويل 
* 



​*) ابن الله
*كتب اللاهوتي والأستاذ الكتابي الشهير _تشارلز ريري_ فيما يختص بلقب «ابن الله»: «ماذا يعني هذا الاسم؟ رغم أن كلمة «ابن» يمكن أن تعني «ذرية»، ولكنها أيضاً يمكن أن تحمل معنى «من رتبة». وفي العهد القديم كانت عبارة «بنو الأنبياء» تعني من رتبة الأنبياء (1ملوك 20: 35)، وعبارة «بنو المغنين» كان يقصد بها من رتبة المغنين (نحميا 12: 28). وعندما يستخدم لقب «ابن الله» للإشارة إلى ربنا فإنه يعني من جنس الله وهي إشارة قوية وواضحة إلى الألوهية الكاملة» (Ryrie, BT, 248). 

يعلِّق _هـ.ف. سيتفنسون_ قائلاً: «صحيح أن عبارة «أبناء الله» استخدمت للإشارة إلى البشر (هوشع 1: 10) والملائكة في العهد القديم (تكوين 6: 2، أيوب 1: 6، 38: 7)، إلا أن لقب ابن الله في العهد الجديد يستخدم عن ربنا بشكل مختلف تماماً. فأينما ورد هذا التعبير فإنه يدل على أن المسيح هو الابن الواحد الوحيد المساوي للآب والأزلي معه» (Stevenson, TTG, 123). 
إن الاستخدام المتكرر لكلمة «الابن» جنباً إلى جنب مع كلمة «الآب» تبين تصريح يسوع بمساواته للآب وتمثل حقيقة التثليث (متى 23: 9 و10، مرقس 13: 32، يوحنا 3: 35، 5: 19- 27، 6: 27، 10: 33- 38، 14: 13). 
وفي قيصرية فيلبس امتدح يسوع بطرس لاعترافه بأنه ابن الله: «فأجاب سمعان بطرس وقال أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي. فأجاب يسوع وقاله له طوبى لك ياسمعان بن يونا. إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السموات» (متى 16: 16، 17). 
كتب _فيلدر_ عن مفهوم المسيح بأن الله أبوه: «عندما يتحدث يسوع عن علاقته بأبيه فإنه يستخدم دائماً وبلا استثناء تعبير «أبي»، وعندما يلفت انتباه تلاميذه إلى بنوتهم لله فإنه يستخدم كذلك التعبير المحدد «أبيكم». ولكنه لا يربط نفسه أبداً بالتلاميذ والناس بصيغة الكلام الطبيعية «أبانا». 
ويمضي _فيلدر_ قائلاً: 
وحتى في هذه المواقف التي يوحد فيها يسوع بين نفسه وبين تلاميذه أمام الله، ومن ثم يتوقع منه أن يستخدم التعبير الجامع: «أبانا» فإنه يستخدم على العكس التعبير «أبي»: «من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا إلى ذلك اليوم حينماً أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي» (متى 26: 29). «وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبي» (لوقا 24: 49) «تعالوا يا مباركي أبي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم» (متى 25: 34). وفي هذه المواضع وغيرها يميز يسوع بشكل واضح بين بنوته الإلهية وبنوة التلاميذ والناس بشكل عام (Felder, CA


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (1 يناير 2009)

كتاب برهان جديد يتطلب قرار



*مقدمة دار الثقافة
إهداء*
*تمهيد*
*تقديم*
*دليل المستخدم*
*الشكل العام للكتاب*
*شكر*
*لقد غيَّر حياتي*
*الفهرس* *الجزء الأول:
البرهان على صحة الكتاب المقدس
**1- الكتاب المقدس كتاب فريد**2- كيف وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس**3- هل العهد الجديد موثوق تاريخياً**4- هل العهد القديم موثوق تاريخياً*

*القسم الثاني: 
الفرضية الوثائقية
**14- دراسة تمهيدية للفرضية الوثائقية**15- دراسة تمهيدية للنقد الكتابي**16- مقدمة لأسفار موسى الخمسة**17- تطور الفرضية الوثائقية**18- القواعد الإجرائية**19- الافتراضات الوثائقية**20- الخلاصات التي توصل إليها النقد العالي الراديكالي**21- برهان أن موسى هو كاتب التوراه**22- ظاهرة الأسماء الإلهية**23- تكرار الروايات والتناقضات المزعومة**24- المتنافرات**25- الاختلاف الداخلي**26- فكرة ختامية بشأن الفرضية الوثائقية*

*الجزء الثاني:
البراهين المؤيدة لشخصية يسوع
**5- يسوع رجل التاريخ**6- لو لم يكن يسوع هو الله فهو يستحق جائزة الأوسكار**7- معضلة الألوهية : الاحتمال المثَّلث - رب أو كاذب أو مجنون**8- برهان الألوهية: نبوات من العهد القديم تحققت في يسوع المسيح**9- برهان الألوهية: القيامة - خدعة أم حقيقة تاريخية؟**10- برهان الألوهية: القضية العظمى*

*القسم الثالث:
النقد الكتابي والعهد الجديد
**27- نقد الشكل والعهد الجديد**28- مذهب الشك التاريخي**29- الهجوم على يسوع**30- خاتمة على نقد الشكل**31- اللاهوت الحديث والنقد الكتابي*

*الجزء الثالث:
أدلة مع وضد المسيحية
القسم الأول: 
مقدمة
**11- هل الكتاب المقدس من الله؟**12- الافتراضات المسبقة لمعارضي ما فوق الطبيعة**13- علم الآثار ونقد الكتاب المقدس*
*الجزء الرابع: 
الحقيقة أم الاستنتاجات المنطقية
ملحوظة شخصية من الكاتب
**32- طبيعة الحقيقة**33- معرفية الحقيقة**34- إجابة على ما بعد الحداثة**35- إجابة على مذهب الشك**36- الرد على اللاأدرية**37- الرد على المذاهب الباطنية**38- التأكيد في مقابل اليقين**39- الدفاع عن المعجزات**40- هل التاريخ معلوم*
*- نبذة عن الكُتَّاب*
*- هل سمعت عن الحقائق الروحية الأربع *
*- المراجع* 


*مقدمة دار الثقافة*
*إهداء*
*تمهيد*
*تقديم*
*دليل المستخدم*</B>
*الشكل العام للكتاب*
*شكر*
*لقد غيَّر حياتي*</B>
*الفهرس*​Your browser does not support inline *****s or is currently configured not to display inline *****s.*نبذة عن الكُتَّاب*
*الحقائق الروحية الأربع*
*المراجع*
*بحث*​*+* | * -*​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (2 يناير 2009)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواجد   امين 
امين يارب اعطنا عقل كبير نفهم بة الاحداث 
فكل عمل من اعمال الله يحتاج الي علم كبير حتي يدرك 
والدليل علي ذلك ان نظرنا حولنا نجد ان العلماء يقضون اوقاتات كبيرة في البحث والتجربة ليكتشفوا حقيقة جذء صغير من الطبيعة التي اوجدها الله 1
ونجد ان الذي يقوم باكتشاف حقيقة  اي جذء من الطبيعة  ينال تكريم من باقي البشر ويخلد اسمة علي مر العصور ولنا في ذلك امثلة كثيرة وما ذلنا نتذكر
 ارشميدس و البانيوا في قانون الطفو 
وما ذلنا نتذكر جالليوا وتلسكوبة في كروية الارض 
ونيوتن وتفاحتة في الجاذبية الارضية  وغيرهم كثيرين 

ولماذا انا اذكر كل هذا 
اذكرة لانة ضروري لادراك البشر 
لا العالم اتجة الي المعرفة المادية وتغاضي عن المعرفة الله
ولكن لحسن الحظ فان اي معرفة مادية تقودنا الي معرفة روحانية 
وكما قال عالم كبير في علم الفلك في معرض اجابتة عن سؤال موجة لة 
هل هناك تعارض بين علم الفلك وعلم الدين 
فكان رد هذا العالم بقولة 
ان كان رجال الدين يوضحون الايمان بواسطة كلام الله 
فان العلماء يوضحون الايمان بالله من خلال افعال الله 
ومن هنا يمكن ان نصل الي حقيقة هامة 
معرفة الله تدرك من خلال كلام الله  ومن خلال ايضا  واعمال الله 
فمن خلال كلام الله يقول لنا ان لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الاولاد لا تدخلوا ملكوت الله 
اي نكون مثل الاولاد مصدقين ما حدث وغير مشككين في ايماننا بما حدث 
ولكن الذي لا يصدق ويؤمن بالله من خلال ماحدث وكتب    قال لهم فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم حياة ابدية فيها ++++++    وقال ايضا هلك شعبي بسبب عدم المعرفة 
فيجب ان نعرف حتي لا نهلك 
ففي مثل حالتنا هذة ما هو المطلوب مننا لكي نعرفة 
مطلوب ان نعرف علم الزمان وعلم المكان وعلم اللغة والتعبير وعلم اثبات الحدث وعلم ادراك البشر والتغيير 
وحتي لا تنزعجوا هم في غاية من البساطة والتوضيح 
وللتوضيح اقول 
اذا كان انسان ما يتعلم وفي مرحلة الثانوية العامة 
فلا يمكن ان نعبر عن مستوي العلمي في هذا الوقت لاثبات حدث ويدركة البشر بغير ما هو معتاد لدي البشر ولا يمكن ان يتغير ادراك البشر لما هو لا يتفق مع الزمن والحدث 
فلا يمكن ان يدركوا اكثر من هذا   وهو الثانوية العامة 
 ودون هذا الحدث والذي يتفق وادراك البشر و المرتبط بالزمن ان هذا الرجل حصل علي الثانوية العامة 
فاذا كان هذا الرجل بعد زمن من العلماء 
وقرأت ما دون عنة وهو في الثانوية العامة 
هل انكارك لحقيقة ان هذا الرجل حصل علي التعليم الثانوي  يفيد بشئ 
هل من الحق ان تنكر حقيقة مرتبطة بالزمن  وادراك البشر 
طبعا اذا كنت عاقل لا توافق علي ذلك 
هكذا في ميلاد الرب يسوع لة المجد حقائق دونت مرتبطة بالزمن وادراك البشر والوقت المحدد من الله حيث قال لكل شيئ تحت السماء وقت 
فكان وقت للكشف عن لاهوتة    ووقت لاخفاء لاهوتة حتي يدرك الناس الحدث وحتي يتم الخلاص 
فاذا قلنا كما قال الاخ اغريغيريوس ان ابن الله تعبير مجازي كابن النيل وتتقبلة الناس ببساطة كبساطة الاولاد  فلا مانع وخاصة ان القديس بولس الرسول قال لهم انا ابشركم بالاله المحجهول وامنوا لانة راي انهم يقتنعون بالالة المحجهول فجسدة لهم موضحا انة اعلن عن ذاتة وكان ادراكهم في زمنهم يقبل ذلك 
فان قلنا انة ابن اللة كما يدرك البشر 
ويمكنكم الرجوع الي مداخلتي في هذا الخصوص بالمداخلة رقم  2  في هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا لكم​


----------



## lمغربية وافتخر (2 يناير 2009)

اوك انشاء الله سيظهر الحق ويزهق الباطل

وحينها حينها فقط يمكنك القول ديني هو الحق........او اقولها انا

   وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Christian Knight (2 يناير 2009)

lمغربية وافتخر قال:


> اوك انشاء الله سيظهر الحق ويزهق الباطل
> 
> وحينها حينها فقط يمكنك القول ديني هو الحق........او اقولها انا
> 
> وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه



ولماذا لا تثبتى صحة دينك بالمنتدى؟


----------



## نبيل توفيق (2 يناير 2009)

يوفقنا جميعا الي معرفتة حيث انة القائل 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ​


----------



## SALVATION (2 يناير 2009)

_



			كمسلمة مؤمنة اأمن بالانجيل بالثوراة بالزبور لماذا؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اختى مغربية وافتخر
اين هى التوراء والانجيل التى تقولين انكى تؤمنين بهم؟
اذا سمحتى اريد نسخة منهم
كف عبثا عن كلمة انكم تؤمنون 
اتؤمنون بكتب لن تروها فكيف؟​_​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (2 يناير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> nageh
> اعلم ما كتبتية بس للاسف انتي مقرتيش المشاركة او مفهمتهاش
> 
> فانا لم اقل علي البنوة واعلم ان المسيح بنوة ذاتية من الصغر زي الاية لان هكذا احب الله العالم حتي بذل *ابنة الوحيد*هنا وحدانية البنوة فبنوة المسيح تختلف عن بنوتنا لكن ما اورتة في المشاركة توضيح ان ليس كل كلمة ابن تعني ولادة جسدية زي مبيعتقدو ليس كتشابة
> ...


لقد بدأت مشاركتى السابقة بكلمة معذرة
وأسف لانى صوبت مادام من تصوب له يشهر بانك اهانته
أسف للاشتراك

أرجو عندما نرد نرد ردود موضوعية وليس معنى انى صوبت لك تعبير تتهمنى بعدم القراءة أو عدم الفهم نحن نبغى اسمى تعليم
ولنثبت للاخرين ذلك دون تحقير أو أقلال للاخرين
الرب يباركك
ارجو ان نهتم بالحق لان الحق فوقى وفوقك
وكما من أشخاصاً أقوى منا صدرت عنهم أخطاء لغوية فى شرح اللاهوت والعالم الحقيقى يخضع لتصويب أجهل الجهلاء
لن نحول مقصدنا الى تناحر او اتهامات لننظر الى رسالتنا
شكراً ​


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع وجميل ربنا
يعوضك ويباركك وكل سنه وانتا طيب 
بمناسبه العام الجديد2009
وبمناسبه عيد الميلاد المجيد​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2009)

_مشكورين جميعا للمرور
الرب يضيء عيون الجميع بنوره​_


----------



## ashadm (21 مايو 2009)

[q-bible][/q-bible]الاخ توني تون اني اولا اشكرك واشكر محبتك وتعبك انا تابع لكنيسة القدسين سيدى بشر                              [ معن المسيح ابن الله فهو  ابن الله  وربنا يبارك حياتك  واشكرك  علي تهزيب الرد  والرب يعوض محبتك


----------



## SALVATION (22 مايو 2009)

_امين_
_شكرا كتيير لزوقك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

إن الكتاب المقدس، بعهديه القديم والجديد، يُعلن أن الله واحد: "... الرب إلهنا رب واحد" تثنية 4:6 . وعندما كان الرسول بولس في أثينا ووجد أنهم يعبدون آلهة كثيرة، نادى لهم بالإله الواحد ونهاهم عن عبادة الأصنام. وقال عن الله: "... فبهذا الإله الذي تعبدونه ولا تعرفونه، أنا أبشركم. إنه الله الذي خلق الكون وكل ما فيه وهو الذي لا يسكن في معابد بنتها أيدي البشر لأنه رب السماء والأرض...." أعمال 22:17ـ31 . إذن لا يوجد أي شك في أن الكتاب المقدس يُعلم أن الله هو إله واحد، وهذا ما يؤمن به كل مسيحي حقيقي.

 فمن المؤكد أن المقصود بهذه العبارة ليس كما يظن البعض وهو أن الله تعالى اتخذ من مريم زوجة وأنجب منها المسيح، حاشا وكلا. فالله روح، وفقا لتعليم المسيح نفسه، فكيف يمكن أن تنسب إليه تعالى أعمالا بشرية جسدية‍؟ إن المسيح كما يوضح الإنجيل المقدس، كائن قبل أن يولد من العذراء مريم. و كلمة الله الأزلي الكائن منذ البدء مع الله.

لقد أطلق على السيد المسيح عدة ألقاب منها: ابن الله، وابن الإنسان، إلى غير ذلك... فدعني أسألك، هل للمسيح أب بشري؟ جميع الكتب تقول لا. إذن، كيف ندعوه ابن الإنسان؟ هذه العبارة لا تستعمل بالمعنى الحرفي. بكل بساطة تعني "كان للمسيح طبيعة إنسانية"، كان له جسد كأي إنسان آخر. إذن التفسير المنطقي لقولنا "ابن الله" يعني: "ذاك الذي له طبيعة الله".

دعني أعطيك مثلا آخر: نستطيع أن نقول بيرم التونسي (شاعر تونسي مشهور) فهل هذا يعني أن أبوه تونس (البلد) أو أن تونس تزوجت وأنجب بيرم؟ أم نقول أن بيرم من تونس؟ وكذلك يمكن القول عن بيرم أنه ابن تونس إذ نقصد نفس المعنى. فهو تعبير مجاز في اللغة العربية. وما نقصده هو أن المسيح ليس له أب أرضي بل من عند الله لذلك يقول عنه الكتاب "ابن الله" نظراً لطبيعته.

إذن المقصود بعبارة "ابن الله" هو أن للمسيح طبيعة الله وصفاته. وتسميه "ابن الله" لم يطلقها على المسيح تلاميذه بل الله ذاته: "... وتعمد (يسوع) في نهر الأردن على يد يوحنا. وحالما صعد من الماء، رأى السماوات قد انفتحت، والروح القدس هابطا عليه كأنه حمامة، وإذا صوت من السماوات يقول: أنت ابني الحبيب، بك سررت كل سرور‍" مرقس 9:1ـ11 . وقد شهد عنه يوحنا بن زكريا (يحي بن زكريا) قائلا: "إنه هو من السماء ولذلك فهو متقدم على الجميع. وهو يشهد بما سمع ورأى ولا أحد يقبل شهادته: على أن الذي يقبل شهادته يُصادق على أن الله حق. (يوحنا 31:3ـ33).

إن أقوال المسيح وأعماله ومعجزاته وحياته الخالية من ظل أية خطيئة كلها تؤكد الوهيته الحقيقية وهي أنه ليس مجرد نبي أو رسول، بل هو "ابن الله" الذي تجسد وتمم بموته الكفاري وبقيامته المجيدة الفداء لكل من يقبله رباً ومخلصاً.

وربنا يباركك يا توني العزيز​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير جورجينا لاضفتك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Strident (25 مايو 2009)

شكراً يا جورجينا...

كلامك هو الملخص المفيد...

ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2009)

_شكرا جونى لمرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*القسم غير مخصص للحوار
يغلق​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مايو 2011)

*عندما يدعو المسيحي يسوع ابن الله، فإنه بهذه التسمية يشير إلى إيمانه بأن الله أدخل يسوع في علاقةٍ معه حميمةٍ فريدة، وأن رسالة الله الأزليّة وغير المخلوقة سكنت في يسوع. ولقب «ابن الله» يشير إلى معرفة متبادلة حميمة (يسوع يَعرف الآب)، وإلى وحدةٍ في الإرادة (يسوع لا يعمل إلا مشيئة الآب).


موضوع رررررائع
الرب يباركك
​*


----------

